# A Roman Atlatl?



## JoanDrake (Jun 27, 2008)

I was watching the show _Surviving History_ on the History Channel. They mentioned the atlatl or spearthrower, saying it went back to paleolithic times and was possibly older than the bow, also that it was known worldwide.

And it struck me as why didn't the Romans ever mention it. The thrown Pilum was their favorite weapon and tactic, and if ever anyone should have used the atlatl it was them, yet I've never heard of a Roman version. 

Did they have one, and why not if they didn't?


----------



## The Ace (Jun 27, 2008)

There is no evidence to suggest that they did, and most Roman spears have butt-spikes, completely unsuitable for this use.

Roman tactics tended to be based on tough discipline, intensive training and pre-planning, using bolt-throwers, archers and slingers as the enemy came within range of each and often deploying auxiliary skirmishers (see avatar) before the legions were committed ( the auxiliaries often won battles on their own, only rotating away from the front line as they tired or if the enemy was too strong).

The _pilum_ of the legionnary (not to be confused with the stabbing _hasta _of the auxiliary) was thrown en masse as the enemy came close, usually just before the legion drew swords and made contact, the shock causing a momentary confusion in the enemy front ranks, with the legions giving them no time to recover.

Longer range could actually be a disadvantage in this situation.

If you bear in mind as well that a legionnary in marching kit carried over 70lb of equipment and was trained eight hours per day in the weapons he _did _have, the extra weight and training could well seem unnecessary.


----------



## JoanDrake (Jun 27, 2008)

OIC

Thank you

Is it possible some of the auxiliaries might have used it? My understanding is the Romans had lots of foreign troops (called foederati, I think) who used different methods at differing times in their history.

OTOH was the atlatl used in the old world at all?


----------



## Ron Laverick (Jun 27, 2008)

JoanDrake said:


> OIC
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


 
Dear Joan, I am with The Ace here!  Roman Auxilliaries (Foederati) would have used the Atlati.  Tacitus (I think) mentioned German Spearmen who were expert using the long spear in combat (fighting close or throwing them).  They were grimly efficient.

I think that this provides the answer.  There is evidence of Germans from even unconquered parts of Barbaric Germany volunteering for Roman Service around the world.  Leaving, and later, fighting against their own!!

Hope this helps.

Ron Laverick


----------



## Ron Laverick (Jun 27, 2008)

The Ace said:


> There is no evidence to suggest that they did, and most Roman spears have butt-spikes, completely unsuitable for this use.
> 
> Roman tactics tended to be based on tough discipline, intensive training and pre-planning, using bolt-throwers, archers and slingers as the enemy came within range of each and often deploying auxiliary skirmishers (see avatar) before the legions were committed ( the auxiliaries often won battles on their own, only rotating away from the front line as they tired or if the enemy was too strong).
> 
> ...


 

Let me know your theory on Mons Grampus if you get time!

Ron


----------

